
Native American tribe holding patents sues Amazon and Microsoft - ghosh
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1CN2G1
======
sharemywin
not sure I would take on some of the largest legal/political muscle in the
country to try a shame legal tactic.

